# Here's a unique one!



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

This a real strange looking machine.

Antique snowblower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The company still exists:

Jari USA, Home of the Jari Sickle Mower

Just no reference to any snow equipment.

That thing is old. What is that covering the spark plug?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

nice one! looks to be in good condition too..
$50 is a decent price..
more like 50+ years old!

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That must be grandpa to one of these Jari's. 
.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

It is a very old machine which predates the modern 2 stage design of collecter augers and an impeller to throw the snow. It could be as old as a 1950's era machine since the present 2 stage design was first introduced in the mid 1960's. As to a snow removal machine it is inferior to a modern 2 stage machine or even a good one stage machine. I guess if you want to buy it to fix it up and to have it more for a converstion piece then it may be worth getting but since it has an old design that predates the modern 2 stage design I would not want to use it to remove snow with.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that jari jaw is cool


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love the factory graphics. It's a shame that more haven't followed suit.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Post 2---- It looks like a rudimentary spark plug shield. Keep in mind that "snow engines" didn't come along for a while so companies adapted with bread box covers and other custom widgets.

A little more here.

Pete


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess that could be, but in all of the different brands and models you have on your page, and things I have seen, I don't ever remember anything that resembled that. It could have been that I just overlooked it, or got distracted by a kid, my own, touching something they were not supposed to.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Shoot I'm half tempted to buy that and fix it up just to see what it will do in the snow, but I suppose they probably quite making them for a reason...
I see the price has been lowered to $35.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Bob E said:


> Shoot I'm half tempted to buy that and fix it up just to see what it will do in the snow, but I suppose they probably quite making them for a reason...
> I see the price has been lowered to $35.


Welcome to SBF Bob.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bob !!!!

What do you have presently ??


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

It will not remove snow as well as a modern 2 stage snowblower. It may be interesting to fix up however. The design is an older inferior one to the modern 2 stage so I would not be interested. Heck even my repowered Gilson holds it's own with a modern snowblower especially since I added the impeller kit. The Gilson is a modern 2 stage design and it is built like a tank compared to the thinner steel modern ones.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> The design is an older inferior one to the modern 2 stage so I would not be interested.


Then again you never know, it might toss a lot a long way 
.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

dbert said:


> Welcome to SBF Bob.





Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Bob !!!!


Thanks


Kiss4aFrog said:


> What do you have presently ??


A 70's MTD Snow Flite single stage


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's what I like. He even posts a photo without being asked


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hah, I restored one of those snow flite's for a family member. Tough, well built machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> As to a snow removal machine it is inferior to a modern 2 stage machine or even a good one stage machine. I guess if you want to buy it to fix it up and to have it more for a converstion piece then it may be worth getting but since it has an old design that predates the modern 2 stage design I would not want to use it to remove snow with.


Just because it's old and different doesn't make it inferior. That "design" is the current favorite of people needing to move a lot of snow quickly.

You don't see these guys moving 5,6, 10+ feet of snow with some lame "2 stage" design 
.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's another high tech blower. I've seen this same blower 3 years ago sitting in a pawn shop and they wanted $125. 
Look under eastern panhandle West Va.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Hah, I restored one of those snow flite's for a family member. Tough, well built machines.


Er... Aren't those wheels/tires on backerds?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I went past this butchered blower a couple of times but thought it would be interesting to toss a photo on this thread for giggles and then I saw picture two 

It's a dual auger model like a Jari-Jaw !!
It's interesting but not for $200 bucks and they say it needs to be wired for 240 volts 
.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I found a couple videos





and


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I love show and tell, thanks Bob !!


----------

